
Show HN: Image Background Removal - fogleman
https://github.com/fogleman/rbgg
======
qu1mby
Nicely done! This is not trivial work. Have spent a lot of time working with
ImageMagick + lots of tweaking to try and get background removal working.

Getting it working for a more rounded, universal set of images is the toughest
bit but you seem to be using a tried and true method for content
identification.

Have you had any success applying it to images other than of drawings?

